# Camp Lejuene water



## Robusta (Apr 21, 2018)

Any one else affected by this?  Am I correct that medical benefits are no longer subject to means testing for affected veterans?


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

You should get in touch with a service agent at the VA to get answers to your questions.


----------

